# Sending blood samples, which lab?



## Our7Wonders (Feb 10, 2011)

I've spoken with both WADDL and Pan American Vet Labs.  Both places were very helpful in answering my questions.  I'm drawing blood in the morning and I'm not sure which one I should send it to.  Here's a breakdown of their differences.

PAVL's website lists ELISA as the test for all three tests that I'm wanting to run:  CAE, CL, and Johne's.

WADDL shows ELISA as the test for CAE and Johne's and (SHI) listed for CL.  I haven't heard of SHI before so I don't know if that's a good thing or bad.

WADDL is less than 3 hours away from me, so the samples are going to arrive FAST.  PAVL is in Texas, so blood will be in transport for a few days.  That didn't seem like an issue when I spoke with them, with an icepack they said blood will be fine for 10 days.

PAVL will cost $30.00 + my shipping for all tests on both goats - priority mail would be fine, so $5.00 for $35.00 total.  WADDL Will be $30.00 + $10.00 acession fee + $10.00 fed ex shipping - $50.00 total.   

I'm really not concerned about 15 bucks if WADDL is the better lab.  I just want to make sure that we're using the best tests with the bests results.  If all things are even, well, saving 15 bucks is nice too.

Oh, and I asked if there was a better day to draw for shipping and timing of the tests and both labs said anytime was fine - even on a Friday with the weekend slowing things down.

Appreciate the opinions.


----------



## julieq (Feb 10, 2011)

I have no idea which labs our vet uses for the other tests, but I know he'll only use WADDL for the CAE tests.  We had a false positive CAE test once at another lab years ago (not something I want to go through again).  Hopefully someone will be able to let you know about the other tests.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 10, 2011)

I used PAVL and was very happy. I mailed my blood from Ohio and there was no problem.


----------



## Caprice_Acres (Feb 24, 2011)

ELISA test for CL is very prone to false positives/negatives. From what I understand, MANY bacteriums can cause the ELISA test for CL to 'trip'. That WADDL has a different test listed for CL makes sense. From what I understnad from my last call to WADDL is that IF your ELISA CL test is positive, then they do further testing to see if the specific CL bacterium's toxin is present in the blood sample - lowering the chance of false positives. 

I had a false positive in my herd on a doe that I can be fairly confidant is negative (I've never had an abscess, never seen one in person, and neither has any herd I've bought from and YES I trust them and their test results)- when I tested through PAVL.  I called WADDL and they explained their testing, and I went that route. I had a resounding NEGATIVE test when testing through WADDL. 

WADDL is also supposedly more accurate for ELISA tests because of some process or solution they use during testing.  Biotracking's CAE test is supposedly just as good as WADDL's, but they ONLY do CAE. 

I think WADDL also gives you titers for the different diseases, as well.  We'll see, as this is my first time doing CAE through WADDL. I've always used PAVL in the past, but I'm not looking back since the false positives.


----------



## chandasue (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I'm about to get mine tested as well. The vet that is supposedly so good with goats nearby is no longer taking goat clients and focusing on alpaca and horses... I was wondering if I can just send the samples directly myself. Is that what you're doing or are you telling the vet send them where you want them sent?


----------



## babsbag (Feb 24, 2011)

I use CAHFS in Davis, CA  They are part of the UC Davis system

I haven't tested for Johne's but I do the other 2. No one that I know in my goat group tests for Johne's so I have no experience with that.

It looks like their website is down right now, but this is the address.

http://www.cahfs.ucdavis.edu/

I believe they do the SHI for CL. The prices are resonable, at least for CA residents. I shipped fedex and they gave me an acct number to use. Very simple.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 25, 2011)

I haven't used them myself, but I've heard several people say they've had bad experience with PAVL.


----------

